# Ferrets v rats



## Xitheon (Jan 25, 2022)

Ferrets:

Can be potty trained.
Don't have scary sharp rodent teeth.
Can be cuddly.
Don't usually bite through wires when out during playtime.

Rats:

Are cute.
Are intelligent.
Are soft and squishy.
Don't usually bite.
Saved the universe in both DC and MCU.


----------



## Umbral Alice (Jan 25, 2022)

Both are cute and squeaky, but rats edge out ferrets just a bit for me.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 26, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Rats:
> 
> Saved the universe in both DC and MCU.


also trained the ninja turtles


----------



## metatherat (Jan 29, 2022)

Hmm yees what a dilemma

Hahaha. Seriously, now: not to hate on the stinky slinkies, but us sweet furpotatos just are rattier, and rattier is better :3
For proof, please see attached image:


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Saved the universe in both DC and MCU.


Correction: Rocket is a Racoon not a rat


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 30, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Correction: Rocket is a Racoon not a rat


I didn't mean Rocket.

There was a random little rat that walked across a control panel that released Scott Lang (Ant Man) from the quantum realm, setting in motion the events that lead to the Avengers saving half of all life in the universe in _Avengers Endgame._


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 30, 2022)

Aww each has its appeal
Rat has been posted. I will now post ferret


----------



## Kope (Jan 30, 2022)

Rats are gross and spread disease. Ferrets are cute and adorable looking.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 31, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I didn't mean Rocket.
> 
> There was a random little rat that walked across a control panel that released Scott Lang (Ant Man) from the quantum realm, setting in motion the events that lead to the Avengers saving half of all life in the universe in _Avengers Endgame._



Don't believe me?






It's too dark to clearly see in this video, but it's true. A rat saved the universe.


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 31, 2022)

Why not both?


----------

